# Biker in Kelheim



## wawinger (20. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

immer wieder treffe ich neue Gesichter in den Trails bei Kelheim.

Meine Idee: Einmal alle Freerider und Downhiller an einen Tisch zu bringen, so ne Art Stammtisch, um sich mal gebündelt zu treffen.
''Erfahrungen und Meinungen austauschen''

Ich hoffe auf euren Zuspruch... bitte meldet euch.

Servus und bis bald
 Werner Reisinger


----------



## fully-fahrer (20. April 2012)

seeeeehr genial 

wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medv (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zwar mehr der Tourenfahrer, bzw was ich fahren kann fahre ichAber ein austausch gemeinsame Touren wären schon super


----------



## wawinger (28. Februar 2013)

Servus,

hört sich gut an! Natürlich fahren wir auch mal entspannte Trails, da kommt jeder mit.
Dann brauchen wir nur noch auf besseres Wetter warten und dann wollen wir ein Treffen veranstalten.

Also hoffentlich bis bald!!!

Grüße aus Kelheim

Werner


----------



## Medv (28. Februar 2013)

Aber laut Bilder seit ihr eher die Jungs fürs grobe Ich bin halt letze Saison hin und wieder mit den Jungs vom Mtb beilngries mitgefahren aber das doch ein schönes stück bis dahin


----------



## wawinger (28. Februar 2013)

Es gibt auch Trails wo man überhaupt keine Drops hat, also so ein Technik Zeug! zb. der Aufstieg zur Befreiungshalle und dann auf einen langen Trail ca. 4 km durch den Wald, ist echt cool!!!
Das solltest du mal testen, ist echt gut.


----------



## Medv (1. März 2013)

Hast du evt gps daten? Wenn nicht kann man sich ja auch mal treffen und da fahren freue mich schon auf Frühling


----------



## wawinger (1. März 2013)

Servus,

hab leider keine Daten!
Würde sagen, wenn's Wetter paßt machen wir einfach was aus.
Vieleicht kennst du noch jemanden der auch mitfahren will, wenn wir ein paar mehrere Biker sind machts gleich noch mehr Spaß!

Du kannst mich Telefonisch besser erreichen als mit eMail!

01711642819


----------



## Medv (1. März 2013)

Ok super danke ja um so mehr um so besser


----------



## hangfraese (10. März 2013)

Servus miteinander,

ich komm aus Mainburg und würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir mal gemeinsam ne runde fahren könnten. Bin normalerweise auf Touren aber auch technischen Trails unterwegs. Vlt könnten wir uns mal treffen.

Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## wawinger (10. März 2013)

Servus,

ja klar drehen wir mal einen Runde.
Sind gestern schon mal Probeweise auf einen kleinen Downhill gefahren und mußten feststellen, daß es echt schon perfekt ist.

Hoffentlich haben wir mit dem Wetter GLÜCK!!!!

Also bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hangfraese (10. März 2013)

super! ;D  
hoffe es wird ganz schnell schön und warm. 
bis bald!


----------



## hangfraese (10. März 2013)

super! ;D 
hoffentlich wird's bald schön und warm! 
meine tel. Nummer: 017631242916
bis bald!


----------



## Dropperl (23. März 2013)

Ja schau her, rührt sich mal wieder was 

schon mal im alten fred (Kelheim-Neustadt-Abensberg-Saal) vorbeigeschaut?

In der Kelheimer Umgebung ist eigentlich immer einiges los im Unterholz.

Man könnte ja mal einen Samstag oder Sonntag ausmachen und dann ne kleine Runde drehen, oder Downhillraufschiebaction, je nachdem


----------



## Medv (13. April 2013)

Was meint ihr wollen wir morgen ne Tour machen in Kelheim?


----------



## hangfraese (14. April 2013)

Medv schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wollen wir morgen ne Tour machen in Kelheim?


 
Würde ich liebend gerne muss aber für die Prüfung lernen. Melde mich ab nä Woche wenn ich fertib bin.

trotzdem Danke

Lukas


----------



## Dropperl (22. April 2013)

Hätt Freitag noch einen Platz frei im Auto, würde nach Osternohe fahren.
Wetter soll ja top werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (27. April 2013)

Do schau her...a Kelheim Fred!!! 


Also für Enduro-Touren bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben! Der Grundgedanke von dem Fred ist eigentlich ned schlecht...vielleicht bleibt dann mal der eine Kicker stehen wo er hingehört und nicht immer hin und her verschoben wird! 
(ich denke die Leute wissen was ich mein) 

Vielleicht macht man ja mal unter da Woch mal was aus...so Stammtisch-mäßige Touren ab 18.00Uhr etc....???


Edit: Habs grad erst gesehen...wir haben uns letztes Jahr mal am GK getroffen!  Schwarzes Norco und kleines Kind dabei!


----------



## LaKoS (7. September 2013)

Servus...ich würde morgen eine Tour fahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14345


Wer Lust hat, kann gern mitfahren!


----------



## Wast (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch seit einiger Zeit in Kelheim und möchte in Kelheim das MTBiken etwas voranbringen.
Dafür werde ich mich ab etwa Februar auch offiziell mit dem Verein Run&Bike darum kümmern.

Zum Thema MTBiken in und um Kelheim generell werde ich aber unabhängig vom Verein einen Mailvertailer aufbauen, wer will kann mir eine Mail schreiben und ich setzte Euch mit rein. 

Angedacht wären ein wöchentlicher Tourentreff und ein MTB-Stammtisch.

Ansonsten sind wir regelmäßig in den Trails zwischen Riedenburg, Kelheim und Regensburg unterwegs.

CU on the trails


Wastl


----------



## psychoo2 (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Wastl,

wie haben letztes Jahr hier eine geschlossene FB Gruppe für Regensburg gegründet. Das ist super angekommen und es gehen eigentlich mehrmals die Woche
Touren zusammen. Nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## LaKoS (23. Januar 2014)

Finde ich eher nicht so opitmal...da nicht jeder Facebook benützt!  

@Wast Ich hoffe es haben sich schon ein paar Leute gefunden? Ich bin auf jedenfall am Start!


----------



## Shocker (23. Januar 2014)

Hi,

@psychoo2: muss LaKoS zustimmen - E-Mail-Verteiler ist aus Erfahrung oft sinnvoller als Facebook - und nicht jeder ist auch regelmäßig auf FB...

@LaKoS: sind schon ein paar. Es wird. 

Am Samstag wird zudem ein Artikel in der Mittelbayerischen Zeitung erscheine. Wurde das zur MTB-Gruppe in Kelheim interviewt.   ;-)
Und im Verein Run&Bike Kelheim kommts auch gut an. 

Wer zudem Interesse hat: am 07.02 mach ich einen Vortrag zu dem Thema. Mehr Infos dazu auf der Homepage vom Run&Bike Kelheim.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## LaKoS (26. Januar 2014)

Dann hier mal der Zeitungsartikel dazu:


http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ountainbike-treff-fuer-jedermann.html#1009813


Kann man den schon erahnen ab wann das alles realisiert werden soll, also das mit den Touren usw.? 


Gruß Ric


----------



## Wast (27. Januar 2014)

Hi,

merci für die Verlinkung!

Das Ganze soll schon recht zeitnah durchgezogen werden. 
Am 07.02 wird geklärt an welchem Wochentag und um welche Uhrzeit. 
Ein paar interessante Vorträge, Fahrtechniktrainings für Jugendliche und Erwachsene von Philip Bertsch und Ludwig Döhl haben wir auch schon. 
Das wird!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Wast (3. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich wollte hier nochmal auf den Termin am 07.02 um 19:30 in der Pizzeria des Keldorado Kelheim aufmerksam machen an dem es um die Gründung einer MTB-Gruppe in Kelheim geht. Das Ganze unterstützt der Verein Run&Bike Kelheim.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## LaKoS (3. Februar 2014)

Servas...wenns ma zeitig naus geht, bin ich a am Start! 

Aber wie sieht denn die Unterstützung vom Run&Bike aus???


Gruß Ric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (4. Februar 2014)

Hi,

wie das alles aussehen wird wird man am Freitag sehen!   ;-)

Ist ja das erste Treffen um die Leute erstmal zusammenzubringen, Ideen vorzutragen, Ideen zu diskutieren, einen Termin für den MTB-Treff zu finden der den meisten passt usw.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## underworld197 (5. März 2014)

Hallo,
was ist denn jetzt bei dem ersten Treffen rausgekommen?

Hab das ganze leider jetzt erst gelesen deswegen die Frage.

Hätte auch mal Interesse an gelegenlichen Ausfahrten;-)


----------



## LaKoS (3. April 2014)

Servus,


also vorerst gibt es folgende Termine:

Sonntags immer um 09.00Uhr in Kelheim am Wöhrdplatz (bei der Post) und seit 1.4. immer Donnerstags am DAV Heisl in Kelheim (beim Finanzamt oder Bayrische Staatsforsten Haus)


In den genannten Orten wird sich immer getroffen.(Pünktlichkeit wird GROß geschrieben!)


Ansonsten gibts bis jetzt keine Neuigkeiten!!!


----------



## Wast (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,

es gibt ein paar (kleine) Neuigkeiten: Tourentreff in Kelheim gibt es jetzt 2x in der Woche:
-Donnerstag, Treffpunkt 18:15 am DAV-Häusl am alten Hafen
-Sonntag, Treffpunkt 9:00 am DAV-Häusl am alten Hafen

Sind eigentlich immer 2 (bei Regen) bis zu 10 Leute da. Gefahren werden meist gemütliche Touren aber ohne zu Bummeln. Ein paar technischer Sachen sind schon auch mal dabei.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat - einfach mal mitfahren.


MFG

Wastl


----------

